# Drehgeber für rauhes Umfeld gesucht



## Praios (21 April 2008)

Hallo,
kann jemand Drehgeber empfehlen die starke Vibrationen dauerhaft aushalten?

Der Drehgeber wird am Anschlag einer Blechschere montiert.

Gruss Mathias


----------



## Markus (21 April 2008)

einen geber kann ich dir nicht empfehlen, aber kannst du die vibrationen durch entsprechende aufhängung ung kupplung nicht reduzieren?


----------



## da_kine (21 April 2008)

Schau mal Lenord + Bauer.

www.lenord.de

Die haben Geber mit ner Magnetischen und nicht mit einer optischen (Glas) Scheibe.

MFG

Markus


----------



## Praios (21 April 2008)

@Markus Genau das will ich vermeiden  

Lenord schau ich mir mal an


----------



## Maxl (21 April 2008)

Wir setzen in Schleifmaschinen diese Dinger ein
http://www.stroeter.com/preview/con...?ID=2356&dbc=adc893e5d31d19064b2e718f0081c0ff
Dieser Geber arbeitet ebenfalls magnetisch und lässt sich zwischen Motor und Getriebe einbauen.

Wir bekommen diese Geber fix-fertig von SEW an DT71D4 Motoren aufgebaut geliefert.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Ide (23 April 2008)

Ich glaube von ipf gibt es einen "Drehgeber" wo der Sensor und das Magnetrad bzw. Magnetband getrennt ist. Könnte was sein für dich!

Geber ist MW080100
Magnetring z.B. Polzahl 64 AM000058

Listenpreise kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------

